# VA vs WV-hitching and squatting? which is easier/better?



## ayyyjayyy (Jul 30, 2011)

any input would be appreciated.

thanks!!


----------



## Nyte (Aug 2, 2011)

It's gonna depend a lot on what areas you are in. The more rural, hills area you might find friendly rides, and no one is going to care about squating that doesn't bother anyone, but they also might be suspicious of you as an outsider for a while. Northern VA is like DC. South VA is like TN, KY, NC and so on.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 2, 2011)

got it. thanks for the info. i lived in tn on and off for ages so that description works for me. haha. but yeah, i figured that a lot of people would be a bit weary of sketchy looking traveling kids. especially with a girl and a boy. im sure it wont be too much of a problem though. which do you think is better to try to travel through?


----------



## Nyte (Aug 6, 2011)

The one that takes you where you wanna go?


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 6, 2011)

Well right lol. Either way I can get to tn and Texas. Just wanted to see if one was better than the other.


----------

